

Why Apple Sues - sqba
http://www.cultofmac.com/187014/why-apple-sues/
From the text:
"Apple’s nightmare is a world in which all phones and tablets look and feel the same, and everybody buys on price, or on processing power or whatever."
======
hobbyhacker
Listing lego as an example of a company defending themselves against copycats
is a pretty dumb move, it is well established that lego originally copied the
brick idea from the English company kiddicraft.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Lego>

------
enraged_camel
"Apple’s nightmare is a world in which all phones and tablets look and feel
the same, and everybody buys on price, or on processing power or whatever.

Apple sues in order to prevent competing products from looking, feeling or
functioning the same way Apple products do.

In other words, Apple’s program for innovation development and protection is
about fighting an industry slide into commoditization."

 _Exactly!_ it is so refreshing that someone finally spelled out Apple's true
motive. Simply put: if your flagship product ever becomes commoditized, your
margins die and you die with them. This is why Apple does not want to compete
on price - because it's a race to the bottom. Instead it competes on great
design and superb user experience. For customers, those things are worth
paying prime dollars for. For Apple, they are worth protecting with every
weapon they have at their disposal - litigation included.

~~~
hobbyhacker
That's just a fig leaf. If Apple gets to corner the smartphone market it will
make them trillions. When you want to know about a motive for some act the
easiest way is to follow the money.

Without competition your Computer would cost $10K, it would be made by IBM and
nobody else in the world. Compaq would have never gotten of the ground.
Competition, especially on price, is a good thing.

